# opinions oak hill farm parti breeder



## Maddysmama (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

would love to get any recommendations or opinions on a Wisconsin breeder
Oak Hill Farm Standard Poodles....

Thanks


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

From their website, it appears they show their dogs in UKC. There are several dogs of both sexes and I can't tell from this whether they outsource their studs or just breed the dogs they have together. From the information, it seems they are concentrating on red partis, but many of the dogs they own are not really compatible with this. One of them is a phantom and others are brown or silver partis. I would expect to see black partis, apricots, and reds for this breeding goal.

They talk the talk about breeding healthy dogs, but I can't find any health testing results anywhere on the site. This doesn't necessarily mean there aren't any, but you need to check first. If you are interested in this breeder, you should contact them and ask what health testing is done, and visit the site to assess whether you agree with the way the dogs are kept. Make sure you know the names of the recommended tests in your country and understand which results mean what.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Maddysmomma- if you are looking for a Parti breeder then look into Tintlet Poodles in North Carolina. They are awesome, great breeder, testing, showing etc... very knowledgable.


----------



## Maddysmama (Apr 14, 2010)

*more research*

thanks for your responses.. I did find that they are now working with Kitsue and their breeding program, so I assume some of the dogs you see are Kitsue.

We e-mailed back and forth and it is a moot point now, since the cost of a pup from them is out of my league...

I will just keep looking.. there are several out there and I am watching for litter announcements and will probably call as well.. I really would prefer to buy within a days drive so I can visit if I can..

Hugs:bounce::bounce:


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Email Tintlet. They are in Western North Carolina & find that they are a days drive. I know from my parents house in Marlyand down to where I live in S.E. North Carolina that it is only 7 hrs & that is with a full 1/2hr potty stop for our son. Also they might end up at an UKC show in Virginia. I know there is a UKC show the weekend of NOv. 12 & 13 in South East Virginia & that is an easy drive from Roanoak Va.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would look at Tintlet as well. You could look into Moxie Parti Poodles in New York too. She has a glorious tux boy named Aiden who is a UKC Grand Champion. If she does not have any upcoming litters she may be able to refer you to someone who has used him.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

3dogs said:


> Email *Tintlet*. They are in Western North Carolina & find that they are a days drive. I know from my parents house in Marlyand down to where I live in S.E. North Carolina that it is only 7 hrs & that is with a full 1/2hr potty stop for our son. Also they might end up at an UKC show in Virginia. I know there is a UKC show the weekend of NOv. 12 & 13 in South East Virginia & that is an easy drive from Roanoak Va.


She has some gorgeous SPOOS. 
tintlet.com - Home


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

I'd kinda question the ethics of someone breeding partis but then advertising "AKC registered breeding parents" since partis are not an AKC standard. If one uses AKC as a selling point, at least an attempt should be made to breed to that standard. Or, just say 'our Poodles are UKC registered'. 

They also say the puppies are home raised but then goes on to talk about "a state of the art poople puppy facility right next to our home". That doesn't really sound like home raised to me.

It’s a bit odd that "AKC registered breeding parents" that "include a Health guarantee" are not listed on the AKC website nor the OFA website.

Sounds very much like someone is trying to hit all the right marketing buzz words but trying to cut corners to hold down expenses. Seems like they must be trying to have the best profit margin "in this industry".


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I agree with previous posters, if you are looking for parti, check out Tintlet. Her partis are stunning. They are health tested, shown and have great confirmation. If I were to get a parti, I would go with dogs, but with three I am not doing any puppy shopping any tme soon.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I read an interesting blog entry from a link in a thread started by JE-UK. it's about the difference between a good breeder website and a bad one. I did look at the Oak Hill website, and there's some familiar things mentioned in the blog...

How to tell a good breeder website from a bad one | | Ruffly SpeakingRuffly Speaking


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I just looked at pictures of Aden from Moxie parti poodles and WOW what a beautiful boy! The tuxedo pattern makes him look like he's ready for any party! Lol


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

tokipoke said:


> I just looked at pictures of Aden from Moxie parti poodles and WOW what a beautiful boy! The tuxedo pattern makes him look like he's ready for any party! Lol


:amen: Yes he is. I love love love Aden!

Moxie is a PF member... maybe Beth will pop in


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

I have seen the two dogs Beth owns for sale on her friends website, 
redpoodlepups

I beleive the only time Aden was bred was too my female when Beth and I still co-owned her. I kept a male from that breeding who is solid but should throw parti tuxedos.


----------



## Maddysmama (Apr 14, 2010)

*Talked to Gloria from Tintlet*

I followed your advice, and e-mailed Gloria with Tintlet. she called this afternoon and we had a wonderful conversation.. what a lovely person..

She doesn't have any partis for quite awhile so we talked of some of my alternatives if I can't find aparti that I am happy with, then a beautiful apricot, or heavy cream is a possibility too...

Thanks for all your imput....

Side note, I did contact Oak Hill Farm and they are a bit high, at least to me...

Hugs


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Jacknic said:


> I have seen the two dogs Beth owns for sale on her friends website,
> redpoodlepups
> 
> I beleive the only time Aden was bred was too my female when Beth and I still co-owned her. I kept a male from that breeding who is solid but should throw parti tuxedos.


Looks like Aden is for sale. Oh how I wish... but the timing is not right.

Btw, I often visit your site Jacknic  You are only about 2 hours north of my home and I love your puppies!!! I loved the video showing Meri's clicker training progress - a very pretty and smart girl!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Jacknic said:


> I have seen the two dogs Beth owns for sale on her friends website,
> redpoodlepups
> 
> I beleive the only time Aden was bred was too my female when Beth and I still co-owned her. I kept a male from that breeding who is solid but should throw parti tuxedos.


WOW! I had no idea! I went and looked and you are absolutely correct! I am surprised to say the least.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the Tintlet recomendations!! 
Sad thing is that I get so few partis. Still in the process of breeding to solids or breeding parti carriers. 
Last year the only parti we got was Tammy. She is everything I wanted, but she took us 5 years to get her. 
Breeding carrier to carrier only gets me 1-2 parti pups in a litter, sometimes none. :sad:
Then they need to get old enough to be health tested..and to pass..lol 

With the DNA test for Piebald, its much easier to know where the carriers are;-). Really nice to be able to find GOOD dogs that are parti factored. 

If anyone wants to chat or ask questions, please feel free to email or call me. Advice is free :afraid:


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Looks like Aden is for sale. Oh how I wish... but the timing is not right.
> 
> Btw, I often visit your site Jacknic  You are only about 2 hours north of my home and I love your puppies!!! I loved the video showing Meri's clicker training progress - a very pretty and smart girl!


L&J you should come up and visit sometime I have puppies due around Christmas ready for play days early Feb, what else are you going to do middle of winter??!! (Yes, I have bumped my head again, winter puppies, but it is true there is nothing else to do and I had the best time with my winter pups last year.)


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Jacknic said:


> L&J you should come up and visit sometime I have puppies due around Christmas ready for play days early Feb, what else are you going to do middle of winter??!! (Yes, I have bumped my head again, winter puppies, but it is true there is nothing else to do and I had the best time with my winter pups last year.)


Is it creepy to say that I already know you'd have puppies that will be ready in Feb?:act-up: Your poodles are wonderful - I especially love Birdie & Derby! Not to mention the blacks - I have a thing for rich deep black ever since my first black standard... Pedro & Bill are stunning.

Thanks a million for the invite - don't be surprised if I take you up on it


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

If you are open to a Rescue then check out CPR- Carolina Poodle Rescue. You have missed out on some very nice Parti's this year. Right now they mostly have some Parti's & Phantams in the toy/mini size range. You did though miss 2 very nice Parti's by about 2 months. There are some Browns, Cafe?, Creams etc... that are highly adoptable right now. Some of the really sick ones have actually found permanant homes that are willing to take on the responsibilty of long term care. So, please check them out. If looking for a Pup they actually do on occasion have pups. They had Spoo pups back in January when we picked up our boy Leif. At the Poodle reunion last month they had lab pups, cockapoo pups & I think possibly shih-tzu mix pups.

If you have any friends looking for a Rescue they have many different breeds & mixtures right now that are all highly adoptable. Brussels Griffon, Boston X, Chihuahua's & X of them, English Setter, Boxer, Hound, sheltie etc....

I do though understand if you don't want to go that route.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

tintlet said:


> Sad thing is that I get so few partis. Still in the process of breeding to solids or breeding parti carriers.


That to me is a very good sign. If you are breeding to improve the dogs, most of your puppies (and probably all of the ones for sale to the general public) will be solids. Carrier to carrier should give you 25% parti (so on average, two puppies every litter of 8). One thing I've noticed is that white masks parti, so you might be able to improve your chances if you avoid dogs with white ancestors in their recent background. But you can still be unfortunate and not get your 25% through bad rolls of the genetics dice. :-(



tintlet said:


> With the DNA test for Piebald, its much easier to know where the carriers are;-). Really nice to be able to find GOOD dogs that are parti factored.


That's great! What test do you use, and is there a website for it? Do you know if there's a test for the gene responsible for phantom?


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

zyrcona said:


> That to me is a very good sign. If you are breeding to improve the dogs, most of your puppies (and probably all of the ones for sale to the general public) will be solids. Carrier to carrier should give you 25% parti (so on average, two puppies every litter of 8). One thing I've noticed is that white masks parti, so you might be able to improve your chances if you avoid dogs with white ancestors in their recent background. But you can still be unfortunate and not get your 25% through bad rolls of the genetics dice. :-(
> 
> *** We have always gotten close to the percentages. But not in every litter <BG>. Avoiding or adding in white won't change the odds. Because parti is a pattern, not a color. One of the reason the parti gene stayed alive was because of the white to white breeders. The dog with cream spots faded to all white, so parti's were being bred without the breeders knowledge .
> 
> That's great! What test do you use, and is there a website for it? Do you know if there's a test for the gene responsible for phantom?


here are some pages to read 

http://homepage.usask.ca/~schmutz/poodle.html

this is the main page Dog Coat Color Genetics

This is where we get the tests, you have to call them and ask for the Spotting test. around $55 plus mailing . takes about 3-4 weeks to get results. 
Veterinary Laboratory | Veterinary DNA Diagnostic Services ? HealthGene Toronto


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

gr8pdls said:


> I'd kinda question the ethics of someone breeding partis but then advertising "AKC registered breeding parents" since partis are not an AKC standard. If one uses AKC as a selling point, at least an attempt should be made to breed to that standard. Or, just say 'our Poodles are UKC registered'.
> 
> T
> It’s a bit odd that "AKC registered breeding parents" that "include a Health guarantee" are not listed on the AKC website nor the OFA website.
> ...


Just wanted to comment a bit about the AKC stuff. I have not been to the website, so not sure what they're saying. But Partis are eligible for AKC registrations the same as solids. Multicolored dogs are ONLY excluded for conformation championships. They can compete in all other venues. 
All my partis are AKC and UKC registered. If I saw a dog only UKC, then would wonder what happened to the AKC papers

Does AKC have a database for health testing? all I know about are OFA and poodle health registry.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the links Gloria. 

What I meant about white is that the true white that's born white (rather than cream that fades to white) with parti would show up as white on white and be undetectable visually. It would still have the genetics, but wouldn't look like a parti. The recessive parti gene causes a dog of any colour to have unpigmented white areas on its body. But it sounds like you are getting cream-coloured dogs anyway from what you describe.  What I mean is that if you are outcrossing with solid dogs to improve your partis, it might be a good idea to avoid white dogs who are not parti carriers.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

The biggest problem with the whites is that broken skin does not mean parti carrier. Seen some that have all sorts of spotted skin, that wdo not produce parti. 
We bred Rune to Madonna because he does not carry a cream gene, but now all her pups will carry for cream and parti. But all will be blue or silver.

The plus side to having a cream/white or white/white parti is that they can show in AKC


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Looks like Aden is for sale. Oh how I wish... but the timing is not right.
> 
> Btw, I often visit your site Jacknic  You are only about 2 hours north of my home and I love your puppies!!! I loved the video showing Meri's clicker training progress - a very pretty and smart girl!


OMG, *Aden *is gorgeous. I'm _glad _she doesn't live near me!


----------

